# Translation help please



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi can anyone help with the translation of this letter our neighbours have received from the local Camera....we have tried to translate it for them but our Portuguese isn't that strong yet unfortunately, it seems to say something about a licence possibly for bulding work being granted (they have an old house they are trying to renovate)???

Any help would be really appreciated, our neighbours are quite elderly and get easily confused and their solicitor is a complete waste of time and never answers her phone! 

Heading: ''Comunicacao Obras Isentas - Processo no..... Local da Obra:..........

Relativamente ao processo de obras em epigrafe, informo V. Exa. que por despacho do Sr. Vereador com Competencias Delegadas, datado de ........., foi o mesmo deferido e isento de licenca ou autorizacao, ao abrigo do. no. 1..........'' then just dates.....

Many thanks in advance from us and our neighbours!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> Hi can anyone help with the translation of this letter our neighbours have received from the local Camera....we have tried to translate it for them but our Portuguese isn't that strong yet unfortunately, it seems to say something about a licence possibly for bulding work being granted (they have an old house they are trying to renovate)???
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated, our neighbours are quite elderly and get easily confused and their solicitor is a complete waste of time and never answers her phone!
> 
> ...


Try copying the whole document into Microsoft word....

go to REVIEW, then TRANSLATE, a new window will appear....choose language, then choose TRANSLATE THE WHOLE DOCUMENT, again a new window wioll appear with the full translation on the right side.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Heading: ''Comunicacao Obras Isentas - Processo no..... Local da Obra:..........

Relativamente ao processo de obras em epigrafe, informo V. Exa. que por despacho do Sr. Vereador com Competencias Delegadas, datado de ........., foi o mesmo deferido e isento de licenca ou autorizacao, ao abrigo do. no. 1..........'' then just dates.....

Many thanks in advance from us and our neighbours!

Communication. Exempt work. Process #........ Location of the work:

Regarding the work process above, I inform you (your excellency) that by dispatch (the document)of the counselor with delegate powers(the city hall official sent to look into this), dates on ....... it was accepted and exempt from licensing or authorization, according to no.1.......

So, basically, whatever is supposed to be done has been approved and there is no authorization or license needed to move ahead.


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> Heading: ''Comunicacao Obras Isentas - Processo no..... Local da Obra:..........
> 
> Relativamente ao processo de obras em epigrafe, informo V. Exa. que por despacho do Sr. Vereador com Competencias Delegadas, datado de ........., foi o mesmo deferido e isento de licenca ou autorizacao, ao abrigo do. no. 1..........'' then just dates.....
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thank you so much they will be really pleased. Tried the usual Babelfish and the Microsoft translation but they never come out properly...best wishes and thanks again everyone.


----------

